# Needing home for now healthy pigeon brought to emergency clinic Marietta, GA.



## kcrowe (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello, everyone. We have a now healthy pigeon that was brought to our emergency clinic in Marietta, GA. A picture is attached. The bird was originally brought to us by local Animal Control after it was found weak and unable to fly. Besides being a bit emaciated, the bird was otherwise healthy and is doing well now with a rehabilitator. I think this bird may be one of varieties that cannot fly or at least not fly well. It has put on weight and is doing very well. However, it is currently alone and we are hoping to get it to a pigeon fancier as soon as possible since it cannot be released.

If anyone in the metro Atlanta and North Georgia area could take this bird and provide it a great life please let me know asap. The Atlanta Wild Animal Rescue Effort (AWARE) did not have room when we inquired so I am hoping one of you can help me. I would like for him to have a better life than being alone in a flight cage.

I would be willing to drive a reasonable distance to get him where he needs to be. Thank you very much in advance.

Kevin


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I will add your location to the title of your thread and move the thread to the appropriate adoption forum. Thank you for your care and concern over this bird. *


----------



## kcrowe (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you, Skyeking. Sorry I had it in the wrong forum. I appreciate it!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kevin, thanks for looking for a home for him! Very attractive bird. Wish I lived closer. Hopefully someone will step up and adopt him soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, he is very pretty. Hope someone can take him.


----------



## kcrowe (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks, cwebster and Jay3. I am quite fond of him/her myself. A very cool bird, indeed. Just hoping to get him into a more social environment with other pigeons. 

I work under a rehabilitator and know that certain avian species, such as Corvids (crows, ravens, etc.) are highly social (and intelligent) and need that social interaction with others of their kind to flourish. Can any of you experienced pigeon folks tell me if this is the case with pigeons? He doesn't seem stressed by being alone at all. Quite the contrary, actually, he seems very content in the flight cage for the time being.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes pigeons are happier in a flock. You don't see them out alone. They need each other to survive in the wild. I doubt that he is happy being alone, unless he is still not well. If he is so quiet, then maybe he isn't totally well. If he was starving when found because of being lost and not able to find food or water, then he is probably just relieved to be again in captivity where he is safe, fed and watered. Must be someone in the area that keeps pigeons and would like to have him.


----------



## kcrowe (Jun 29, 2016)

thank you, Jay3


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

I could foster if necessary.

A lot of my recent rescues have been adopted and there are currently six open spaces in Quarantine.


----------



## kcrowe (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you, Ramsey. I just sent a PM and also gave you my email. I would love to get the bird to you.


----------

